# chromosome



## CobraIV (Sep 4, 2011)

Witness an EMT tell a nurse "Your one chromosome away from being retarded."


priceless


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 4, 2011)

As I understand it we are all one chromosome away from being retarded.


----------



## silver (Sep 4, 2011)

CobraIV said:


> Witness an EMT tell a nurse "Your one chromosome away from being retarded."
> 
> 
> priceless



Thats somewhat (I use somewhat loosely) offensive.


And mental retardation isn't only caused by trisomy. More nurses than EMTs understand that....


----------



## CobraIV (Sep 4, 2011)

I wasn't trying to offend mentally challenge people


----------



## Anjel (Sep 4, 2011)

That is extremely disrespectful. If I was that emts employer he wouldnt have a job.

I may think that to myself all the time lol but I would never say that out loud.


----------



## crossatwood (Sep 22, 2011)

Hilarious get a grip folks laugh at this kinda stuff its funny. either that or schedule the srugery soon so the stick gets removed and you can relax.


----------



## crossatwood (Sep 22, 2011)

*surgery


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 22, 2011)

We're all just one trip and fall away from being vegetation.

I prefer to refer to imbeciles in more syllables than they are able to comprehend.

I have one guy I work with that I call monosynaptic.  Fits him perfectly!


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 20, 2011)

*We're all one chromosome away from being...*

male or female.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm confused why an EMT is telling a higher level provider that they're "almost retarded", talk about disrespectful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Oct 20, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I'm confused why an EMT is telling a higher level provider that they're "almost retarded", talk about disrespectful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If the helmet fits...

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 20, 2011)

*Roger that*

but watch your back.


----------

